# Waeco Cool Air airconditioning in habitation area



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Has anyone fitted one of these airconditioning units and if so, what is your opinon regarding their operational results? Any advice on other units would also be welcomed. I wonder if the dual voltage ones are any good, particularly on 12 volt operation.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

We have a 2kW Waeco Easy Cool - nbot the dual 12v/240v, just the usual mains unit, and its excellent. We have a 24ft A-class which it cools really well. The units are made to fit into a space left by removing a Heki Roof Light, or of course you can make your own space in the roof! The supplying dealer fitted ours (badly) and the unit, which is a factory sealed unit really, failed when we tried it after taking delivery of the van. Luckily, the initial supplier, Conrad Andersen of Birmingham, agreed to do the warranty work and removed the faulty unit and refitted a new one really well, saving us a long trip to the dealers in Herne Bay.

I discussed the dual voltage one with them, and the short answer is that you really probably do not need it while travelling and that a combination of cab aircon plus the 240v Waeco should make for cool comfort. The 12v unit is very battery hungry and you would not last long on a leisure battery in any event, so EHU and/or a generator would be the answer. 
The dual ones aso have complicated wiring systems and a lot more things to go wrong. 

Hope that helps. The unit is pricey, but we wouldn't be without it, makes the whole experience a lot more comfortable as vans heat up rapidly in good weather.


Laurie


----------



## MrRob (Jan 15, 2007)

I was just sorting out my "receipt draw" and found the one for the 12v 2kW unit we had fitted to our large Knaus 3 years ago ...... the unit was very expensive and did not seem to be very effective and needed the cab air con on as well to reduce internal temperatures. It could not be left on 12v without the engine running as it would flatten the 110AH Battery in less then 12 minutes. It was so poor that we let it go with the van (refitting is fairly straightforward).

Having said that I believe the newer version is far more efficient and other makes are available now as development has been fueled by the trend to fit similar units to LGVs .... as our current van has no AC at all I am looking into it again :roll:

Conrad Andersen were very good to deal with 

I'm not sure why all the 240v units cant be used on 12v as there was only one (240v) input to our unit ..... it was fed by a huge inverter when on the move .... running its supply cable was the only tricky bit of the job.


----------



## 103671 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Waeco Air con*

I have one installed in My Dethleffs and yes its is expensive and i also had the 12V mod added and it is extremely hungry on the battery. It is the 1000 model i beleive and i also have a generator when i am free camping. I havent had much experience with the aircon units but the system works ok for a A5810 and keeps the dogs cool when in the back.
I can recommend it to you!! but i wouldnt let it run just straight of the battery it will be dead in minutes!!

Liam


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waeco Easycool*

 
I have this unit on my Chausson. Very grateful to have it last Mon. p.m. on Orvieto area attrezzata with external temp. 35 C. As already pointed out it is very power hungry, and on batteries alone soon flattens them. Can be a bit noisy if used late at night. Tripped the domestic supply in my garden Tuesday p.m. whilst had it on to unload the Chausson. An added bonus is that with the 12v/230v unit you also have a 1500 W. inverter.
Was expensive, is power hungry, but wouldn't be without it.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

*waeco air con*

we have a waeco dual voltage unit which we find to be great used it in greece last year 39deg, we wild camp most of the time and use a honda 20i geny which copes very well. a first class bit of kit. len


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We have the dual volt thing. Would not be without it for Liam as he is not too tolerant of the heat. It is installed above the kitchen area and is a blessing when I'm daft enough to decide to cook a hot meal in stiffling heat. Works very well in the habitation area, and we do use it when travelling in very hot weather (no cab air-con). It sort of works, but not very well in that situation. Have always remembered to switch off before switching off engine (so far!). I've heard 5 minutes and your batteries are flat as pancakes. Don't want to risk finding out. 

Fully recommend the unit, but would also have cab air con next time.

Sue


----------



## hbspc (May 1, 2005)

*cool air*

I fit them at our dealers and they have a volume adjustment for varying van sizes, dead easy to fit as lang as the roof can support 18kg the frame that clamps to the skylight opening is steel and i actually think that it makes the area stronger. bad point is the type of seal used to seal to the roof, big piece of rubber with poor double side tape so when you lift up it can sometimes come loose and cause a lot of bad words. i now double up with sikaflex 512, you can get acdc unit for on the move.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi just has a 2Kw one fitted, supplied by outdoorbits and fitted at Vanbitz.
We have just returned from a holiday in southen France, and believe me it was worth every penny when the temp often reached 35 - 38 degrees!

Quiet in operation compared to a dometic one we had fitted on a previous m/h, the remote control and timer settings are very useful gadgets too, very pleased with the fitting, and you can also take it with you when changing 'vans  

Regards MnD


----------

